# Feliz Cumpleaños Erasmo



## fsabroso

♫     "_Si a tus puertas he venido a entonar, ♫
 ♪ el placer que siente mi alma al     saludarte ♪
 ♪ para que veas que de ti me sé acordar♪
♫ he venido con el fin de     abrazarte_"... ♫

Paisano:

Que celebres tu cumpleaños de la mejor manera posible, muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que brindas en el foro de términos médicos, y en los de Inglés-español en general.

Veo que te toca bailar con Lima, así que será puro criollismo, diviertete y refrescate con unas chelitas bien heladas y un combo con todo su recutecu, y si te falta la del estribo, aquí te mando una.

Un fuerte abrazo y Salud!

Fs.


----------



## Jaén

Erasmo!

Por pura casualidad, soy el segundo en tu fiesta de cumple! (Ni yo me la creo )

Felicidades!!

Que los cumplas feliz, amigo, que no te falte comida y bebida (Fs ya te aseguró la del estribo ), pero sobre todo, salud y alegría de vivir!

Sinceramente:

Alberto.


----------



## romarsan

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ERASMO*​ 
Lllego en buen momento, ya tienes la cervecita, estás en la playa y disfrutando del buen tiempo​ 
Que lo pases genial y busca algún ratito para entrar en el foro que siempre es un placer leer tus aportaciones​ 
Un abrazo
Rosalía​


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Erasmo Galeno!

Es un gusto compartir el Foro de Terminología Médica, en especial, contigo...

¡Y que cumplas muchos más!

Un saludito cordial desde Madrid.
Eva


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Muchísimas Felicidades Erasmo!*_​ 
_Espero de todo corazón que tengas un día muy feliz y que en el año que estrenas hoy te esperen sólo motivos de felicidad y éxitos por montón._​ 
_¡Un abrazo!_
_Beatriz_​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ERASMO
*
Espero que pases un feliz día !!!!!!!!!
Un beso,
Martine


----------



## alexacohen

Feliz cumpleaños - ¡y yo no te puedo cantar nada porque estoy afónica!

Y además, Fsabroso canta mejor que yo.

Un abrazo,

Alexa


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Erasmo Galeno!! *


----------



## Eugin

¡Muy feliz cumple para mi doctor favorito del foro!!!! 

¿Me hace una receta para sacarme el empacho después de haber comido y bebido tantas cosas en ocasión de tu cumple?

¡Que lo pases muy lindo, amigo!!!  
¡31 tirones de oreja!!!


----------



## valdo

*Feliz Cumpleaños Erasmo...!!!*

*Saludos desde Letonia,*


----------



## bb008

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños ERASMO!*
*Un fuerte abrazo desde Venezuela *​

*Saludos...*​


----------



## belén

¡Feliz cumple! 
Y que cumplas muchos másssssss


----------



## Cristina.

Felicidades, Erasmo the doctor


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ERASMO!*
*Espero que lo pases bien.*
*Besos *


----------



## Fernita

*¡Muchísimas felicidades querido Galeno!*

*Que lo pases muy bien en el día*

*de tu cumple.*

*Un fuerte abrazote para ti,*

*Fernita.*​*PD: y no tomes tanto que te puede traer acidez **estomacal, colon irritable o cirrosis. Cualquier duda, consúltate a ti mismo.*​*
*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

¡Salud Erasmo!!! eso es lo que inspiras...
Bueno ya se acabaron las cervezas, 
traigo unas de estas, espero les gusten , son mis preferidas.

Un Abrazo Erasmo


----------



## Vampiro

Feliz cumpleaños, amigazo.
Tus aportes son siempre valiosos y muy bien recibidos.
Un abrazo desde Chile.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Vampi, llegamos al mismo tiempo gracias a Dios ya yo había entrado antes por la puerta de los PM


----------



## Tezzaluna

♪♪♪  Happy Birthday to you!  ♪♪♪
♪♪♪  Happy Birthday to you!  ♪♪♪
♪♪♪  Happy Birthday, dear Erasmo (tan solo Erasmo) !  ♪♪♪
♪♪♪  Happy Birthday to you!  ♪♪♪​ 
I wish you much happiness on this day.  You are indeed my favorite doctor.

Besos,

TezzaMoon


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Queridos amigos foreros,

Disculpen si no puedo explayarme mucho, pero prefiero ponerles un par de solitarias líneas antes que no agradecer a tiempo todos sus espléndidos y generosos posts...

Felix:
Gracias paisano por hacerme bailar un vals criollo y refrescarme con una chela peruana (aunque tengo por ahi guardas unas de mi tierra, unas Pilsen Trujillo). Un fuerte abrazo...

Alberto:
Gracias por los buenos deseos, me espera para cenar un buen plato de arroz con pato a la norteña... y tienes mucha razón, no nos debe faltar la alegria de vivir!!!!

Rosalía:
La estoy pasando genial... en la chamba! je je, sí, estoy ahora en mi centro de labores, pero como dicen, mientras haya trabajo estamos bien. El placer es mío al recibir tus saludos. Un abrazo también para ti.

Eva:
Me esforzaré en no hacer demasiados desarreglos en estos años para poder vivir todos los años más que me deseas... je je. Un saludo cordial desde Lima...

Beatriz:
Mi día ha sido feliz hasta ahora, y mucho más luego de leer todos sus cariñosos mensajes. Lucharé porque este año sea de verdad de muchos éxitos. Mis mejores deseos para ti tambien.

Continuará...


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Muchas felicidades Erasmo!!!!!!!!!!! No sé si sigue siendo o fue, para mí todavía es tu cumpleaños (no conozco nuestra diferencia de horario) Espero no haber llegado a la resaca, y aún estés de fiesta.
Un cariñoso abrazo!!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Martine:
Gracias! y sí, estoy pasando un buen día, con la familia, luego en un almuerzo con la gente del trabajo, y ahora visitando nuestro querido foro. Un gran beso para ti.

Alexa:
Espero que te mejores pronto de tu afonía, pero de todos modos tus buenas intenciones cuentan, ya pronto podremos cantarnos un huayno o Granada...

Inés:
Gracias por tus saludos, y tu firma es muy cierta: el ser humano es un ser social, y si no recibe el tibio afecto de sus semejantes, se congelará hasta marchitarse...

Euge:
Gracias por vuestro favoritismo, y bueno, tendremos que hacer un poco de dieta a partir de mañana, pero hoy... ¡festejamos! je je je  ¿Y por qué me jalas las orejas? buuu...

Valdo:
Tus saludos han viajado cientos de miles de kilómetros, pero el afecto es una energía que no se desgasta en el viaje, así que llegaron íntegros! Un gran abrazo a la gran distancia...

Bebé:
¡Gracias por el fuerte abrazo! Siempre me da gusto saber que el lenguaje nos hermana y sorprenderme con la idea de que nos unen muchas más similitudes que las diferencias idiomáticas que podamos tener... un abrazo

Continuará...
(un viejo truco para tener más posts... )


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños 
Un abrazo,
*​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Belén:
Gracias por tomarte un tiempito de tu atareada, y sobretodo muy centrada, labor (esos más de 10 000 comentarios no se escribieron solos). ¡¡¡Un fuerte abrazo!!!

Cristina:
Me hiciste recordar la profesión... aunque aquí sólo soy de profesión: forero; y claro, aficionado a los idiomas. Es bueno contar con personas como tú al costado de uno, en este arduo pero maravilloso camino.

Cristina M:
Se cumplió tu deseo, pues sí que me la pasé bien je je . Tuve la suerte de estar cerca a mi familia y sentir el cariño de un buen grupo de amigos en casa que hicieron de este día uno memorable.

Fernita:
¿Es que me estás llamando alcohólico? (¿cómo te enteraste? je je ) Un brindis con un borgoña y un pelín de un buen ron de mi tierra sólo sirvieron para "sazonarme" un poco, pero sin excesos... ¡Un abrazo!

Rosa:
¡Hum! faltó esa botella el día de hoy, pero creo que el sábado podremos remediarlo... que es una de mis bebidas predilectas también... Una copita sólo para lubricar un poco el organismo... ¿verdad? 

_Continuará..._


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Vampiro:
Gracias por sobrevalorar mis aportes...  y por tus saludos y tu abrazo. A pesar de la foto en tu Avatar siempre se te siente una muy buena onda. Un fuerte abrazo también para ti.

Tezzet:
Dear friend, thanks for the singing (I can hear you...) and for being always so kind to me. Your wishes came true, I had a great day, and you must know I appreciate every word that comes from you... Hugs!

Uva,
Gracias por las felicidades, no llegaste tarde, cuando enviaste el mensaje aún era mi cumpleaños. Se acabó hace un par de horas, pero la amabilidad de tus palabras perdurará mucho tiempo en mi, ¡un abrazo también para ti!

Kibramoa,
¡Gracias por el pastel! (por aquí le decimos torta), cayó como anillo al dedo... je je. Te guardaré un pedacito para compartirlo después, ya que todo lo bueno se comparte, y si es algo dulce, mejor!

Bueno, ahora sí me despido después de haberles dado una gratitud muy pequeña para todo lo que ustedes se merecen por felicitarme en este día tan especial. Pero además, y sobretodo, por acompañarme en este viaje de aprendizaje tan fascinante que es el WR. Sigamos caminando juntos,

Erasmo.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Muchas Felicidades, Doctor. A propósito tengo un dolor tremendo en la cervical por la humedad que tenemos por aquí, pero sigo luchando contigo en el foro.
Saludos cordiales desde Cuba.
CB.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Gracias CB!

Gracias por los saludos y los buenos deseos. Hum... para ese dolor podría recomendar unos cuantos masajes... Y a propósito, ¿es que estábamos luchando entre nosotros? Supongo que será que ambos luchamos día a día por ayudar a nuestros compañeros foreros... 

Un abrazo desde Lima,

Erasmo.


----------



## Cubanboy

No. Discúlpame por la forma de expresarme. Sí, quise decir ''participando'' contigo y no ''luchando'' ni ''peleando''. Es que por aquí utilizamos eso de luchar para referirnos al trabajo diario, esfuerzos y la dinámica de la vida.
Saludos nuevamente y muchas felicidades.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

No, discúlpame tú (ya esto suena a un acto cómico... je je ) No entendí el sentido de tu "luchando", que me parece está bien usado, como cuando decimos que estamos luchando hombro a hombro...

Un abrazo,


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades... con un cierto retraso que espero puedas disculpar. Un abrazo,


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

No te preocupes María, que el cariño no tiene tiempo...  Un abrazo enorme para ti.


----------



## polli

Hola, perdón por llegar tan tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca...
*FELIZ CUMPLE ERASMO!!!*
Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Amigo Erasmo, me uno a lo que dice Polli: "Más vale tarde que nunca" y de plano, lamento y a la vez te pido disculpés esta grave omisión de no haberte podido felicitar a tiempo. Un forista tan admirado y respetado en estos foros como lo sos vos.

Desde *El Salvador* un fraternal abrazo hasta el *Perú*.

Saludos y que Dios te bendiga siempre a vos y toda tu familia.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Polli,

Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones, y por tomarte un tiempo para enviarme un mensaje. Creo que soy la persona adecuada para entender tardanzas, porque soy muy tardón . Y gracias por tus comentarios siempre oportunos, y por corregirme cuando meto la pata... 


Ayutuxte,

No tienes que disculparte, ¡imaginate si todos los días del año te felicitaran por tu cumpleaños gracias a esas pequeñas tardanzas! te agradezco mucho por los saludos, el abrazo transnacional, las bendiciones y sobretodo por las mentiras piadosas (eso de admirado y respetado... je je)


¡Un fuerte abrazo para ambos y que Dios los bendiga!

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## chics

Feliz cumpleaños, hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí... ejem, perdón por el retraso. Y que cumplas muchos más.


----------



## pameladl77

Alguien me puede explicar cómo es esto de que "Erasmo", a quien no conozco, cumpla años durante tanto tiempo sin interrupción?
Veo que hay mensajes desde 2004 (?) y en diferentes meses.
Bueno, igual, por las dudas... me voy a colar. A lo mejor ligo una cerveza de festejo...

FELIZ CUMPLE, ERASMO !!!!

salud!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Siguiendo con la tradición de la tardanza... je je Te agradezco que te hayas acordado de mi, Chics y espero llegar a viejo... muy muy viejo (sólo espero no ser demasiado verde )

Gracias también Pam, y sobre las fechas... pues mi cumple fue en enero, creo que te estás fijando en las fechas que aparecen arriba a la derecha, que se refieren a la fecha en que nos registramos en los foros...  Pero bueno, no hace falta un cumpleaños para poder compartir una cerveza bien helada... ¡Salud!

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Casi dos meses amigo, y aún la fiesta continúa... ( claro no tanto como desde el 2004  ...definitivamente vio mal Pam)

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

¡Casi dos meses y yo sin enterarme! 

Espero sepas disculpar mi tardanza pero estos dos meses rodeada de tus colegas de profesión casi a todas horas la dejan a una sin conciencia temporal  .
Pese a todo, no quería dejar pasar la ocasión de felicitarte como te mereces:

*¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES y MILES DE BESOS!!!!!!

*​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Así es Rosa, aún sigo embriagado... ¡del cariño de todos los foreros! je je Y gracias Marta, no tienes que disculparte, entiendo que hayas estado ocupada, concentrada y hasta inconsciente... je je Tienes que disfrutar de tu nena lo más que puedas.

Me voy para no aburrir más... ciao!


----------



## pameladl77

Uy! Es cierto! Vi mal la fecha... Qué tontita!  
Lo bueno es que la cervecita sigue en pie.


----------



## Mirlo

Erasmo:
Aunque tarde, Muchísimas Felicidades (nunca es tarde para celebrar).
¡Espero que lo hayas pasado súper!

Muchos saludos,


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Mirlo!

¡Gracias! Tienes razón, nunca es tarde para celebrar, así que ¡Salud!

Erasmo.


----------

